# Irrigation Layout Help



## Mbcarter967 (Feb 25, 2020)

Good afternoon, everyone. I recently moved into a new place that I am renting, and the yard is very dry. If I weren't renting, I would be inclined to install an irrigation system myself. I will be living here for three years. The yard is an irregular shape, and I am looking for advice on how to irrigate the yard. It's not the easiest because of the shape. I have attached photos of the overall layout, as well as each individual leg of the yard. Thanks in advance!


----------

